# Hello. Please check out my new twitter feed.



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi everyone I'm new to the forum. Not sure if this is the right section for this. Anyway, I was first in line NYC and will be getting the model 3 for when I join the car culture next year when I move to LA.

To pass the time I've started a twitter account that counts the days till I acquire a model 3. Part sharing news, part tongue in cheek commentary. I also plan some fun with photoshop. Hope you'll check it out and I look forward to being a part of this forum.

Check out Waiting For Tesla (@WaitingForTesla): https://twitter.com/WaitingForTesla?s=09


----------



## JeffinAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

WaitingForTesla said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to the forum. Not sure if this is the right section for this. Anyway, I was first in line NYC and will be getting the model 3 for when I join the car culture next year when I move to LA.
> 
> To pass the time I've started a twitter account that counts the days till I acquire a model 3. Part sharing news, part tongue in cheek commentary. I also plan some fun with photoshop. Hope you'll check it out and I look forward to being a part of this forum.


What's your twitter handle? You are correct about LA being a car culture. In Manhattan you do not need a car, but in LA you are DEFINED by you car. I recommend Manhattan Beach. You can move from Manhattan to Manhattan Beach! It's awesome!


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

Good


JeffinAZ said:


> What's your twitter handle? You are correct about LA being a car culture. In Manhattan you do not need a car, but in LA you are DEFINED by you car. I recommend Manhattan Beach. You can move from Manhattan to Manhattan Beach! It's awesome!


Good point! got distracted and forgot to add it. It's there now. Thanks for your thoughts I'll be looking all over.

Check out Waiting For Tesla (@WaitingForTesla): https://twitter.com/WaitingForTesla?s=09


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

JeffinAZ said:


> What's your twitter handle? You are correct about LA being a car culture. In Manhattan you do not need a car, but in LA you are DEFINED by you car. I recommend Manhattan Beach. You can move from Manhattan to Manhattan Beach! It's awesome!


Manhattan Beach is a very nice community. Pricey (even for LA).

@WaitingForTesla let us know when you make it to Southern California. There are a "few" Tesla owners around...


----------

